# ForwArd facing in a mei tai



## Fifi61467

The title says it really. Can you put lo facing out cos he really likes to see what's going on


----------



## lynnikins

you shouldnt , why not put LO on your back that way he can see


----------



## Tacey

In short, no. Forward facing in any carrier is not recommended by many people for various reasons. There's some debate about whether it places strain on hips and spine as it forces the baby into an unnatural position. It also doesn't allow the baby to turn away if over stimulated.

How old is your LO? A high back carry might work if he likes to see out more, but will keep him in a good position.


----------



## Rachel_C

It's bad for your back too if you have them facing forwards as all baby's weight is pushed forward, away from your body, straining your back. It's better for both of you to have baby leaning in to your body. There's a good article about it here - https://www.sleepywrap.com/2008/11/strollers-baby-carriers-and-infant-stress/


----------



## Fifi61467

Thanks guys glad I asked. He's only four months so I think a bit young for a back carry, what do you think? I'm not sure I'd be happy yet. He's just so so nosy but guess hell have to stay as he is for now


----------



## aliss

Fifi61467 said:


> Thanks guys glad I asked. He's only four months so I think a bit young for a back carry, what do you think? I'm not sure I'd be happy yet. He's just so so nosy but guess hell have to stay as he is for now

4 months is a rough age for carrying, they are realizing there is a world outside you and want to see, but they aren't really capable.

Women in most countries do the back carry from day 1, it's only in western societies that we are afraid to do so :) So proceed at your own discretion. It's actually easier to back carry a smaller infant as they can't fight their way out (I back carry a 30lb 10 month old and oh boy, is he a fighter!!!). 

When they face out, they dangle forward when they are tired, rather than rest on your chest or back. Imagine if you were tired holding your neck up and were facing forward - you can imagine ouch!! Not to mention they cannot turn away from stimulation.

Good luck!


----------



## Fifi61467

You are so right alias. Had to laugh when you said about your fighter!! Fun hey


----------



## aliss

Oh my goodness, he realized a few weeks ago that he could yank my hair while I tied him up! Yeesh! And bit my shoulder. Ah well, i still prefer it to a stroller :)


----------



## jessabella

I have been wanting to put Livvy on my back but she is only 4 months on monday so a bit afraid that she would just flap over!! but man she just has her head turned sideways the entire time I am carrying her...she is so nosey :haha:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I wore my LO on my back in the connecta at 4 and a half months but it was only a week later that he sat up unaided so he had good head control. It isnt about age it is more about strength and size.

Try a hip carry if a back carry is too much for you just yet...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJi837dwIPI


----------



## jessabella

Oooh i will try this tommorrow! Will take a photo if it works out!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

They recommend hip carrying at 6mos or when baby has been sitting up unassisted. ;)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Pretty Sakura said:


> They recommend hip carrying at 6mos or when baby has been sitting up unassisted. ;)

Yes, for slings, as they need to hold themselves up, not for mei tais when they are fully seated and supported in the body of the carrier :)


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Ahh good to know. :thumbup:


----------

